# ladies I need help with a taboo subject



## dasexyfroto (Mar 3, 2010)

would any married ladies be interested in helping me out or offer me any kind of advice on the subject of "anal sex". I want to try it with my wife for the first time and don't know where to begin.


----------



## Wisp (Jul 17, 2010)

When she has a perfectly good hole up front why on earth would you want to go in the back end.....


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

:iagree: a womans vagina is so much more appealing than a dirty old browneye. Ill admit I tried it years ago w/ the 1st girl who let me, just to see what it was like, it felt (and smelled) disgusting, a vagina feels like the closest thing there is, to heaven on earth :smthumbup:


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

begin by talking with her about it.

most of us don't like the idea, I've heard some horror stories as well.

then, if she's game, go find some good lube, and use caution. Vaginas are made to stretch for man parts, not butts.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

I think you should begin with play only, finger penetration. Massage her anally but not solely, massage her vagina and clitoris too. 

Hygiene is important. You can get douches or you can rely on her knowing her bowel movements and key in with those times. If it accidentally gets messy, jump in the shower quickly! 
Do use plenty of lubrication, do not use any numbing sprays, you need to know if she's hurting. Do not expect anything more than minimal penetration for the first few times, it'll take your w a while to learn how to relax her muscles. 
For some people its a total turnoff, fair enough. I think that if you want to try it and you're prepared to go through the learning stage- it does take skill for it to be something you both enjoy- then it is a different and very erotic type of sex.


----------



## jakeflop (Aug 2, 2010)

I posted a few things to try in the other thread you have.


----------



## mcco (Aug 4, 2010)

well i'm a girl and i like it and marry someone who had never even considered it I guess I could help, look this is a two way street you cant expect for her to just let you get in there without you giving something, First off talk about it, of how sexy it will be and new and that you can try it once and she will be in control to stop at any point, you can help her understand by letting her play with you, this will also give you some insights of how she will feel if you do it on her. its about communication and both parties willing to explore.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

I was curious about anal for a long time and pushed the wife for it for a while. Then a friend (who always sends me and all our friends porn clips of really messed up things) sent me a clip of really bad things that can happen during anal sex...

That just about wrapped up my curiosity and I have never asked my wife for it ever again. I think I really am emotionally scarred from that vid and should sue my friend lol.

One thing I found out about porn and anal sex, the girl usually cleans out the backend completely before they do the scene. Now in real life, people don't usually clean out the backend and well.......If you've ever heard of brown eye then that's all I'll say.


----------



## Mandia99508 (Jul 15, 2010)

My husband pushed this for years. And I'm embarrassed to admit: I loved it. I fussed for so long, saying "never" but my friend and her boyfriend had been intimate in this way many times so I went her for advice. I explained to her that I felt if I did it, I would feel like a *****. The opposite happened. I felt so loved, and appreciated. (one that he waited), (two that it was something new that I only shared with him). But I suggest do some research because there are so many wrong ways to physically initiate anal sex for the first time. SO MANY. And if done wrong it is honestly the most painful thing I have ever experienced during sex. The pain can last for hours too if done improperly. You need to go very very slow with each movement, and carefully. I could give you a play by play on exactly how to do it, but I'd rather spare the readers the gory details, but if you're interested I'm very experienced in this area and not afraid to talk about it. So... PM me.

As the years have progressed with my husband and I we do it less frequently. It's a novelty that I think every woman should experience. Because it honestly feels like nothing else you can do. Vaginal sex is totally different pleasure-wise. There is something about it that is almost totally numbing in the sense that it's so pleasurable. Like I said, I love it. And so do many porn stars... and for good reason. It's amazing.

Now if your lady friend has a history of IBS, hemorrhoids, or colon issues, don't do it. It will only cause pain and can cause serious damage to her insides.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I think anal is one of those things your wife will either really love, or really hate. I'm not into it myself but I have some friends that really love it. Don't knock it until you've tried it, I always say! Just go easy, slow and be really careful because if you do it the wrong way, it hurts like a mofo! Oh and looooooots of lube.


----------



## lovelieswithin (Apr 29, 2010)

I will share a pet peeve on the subject (I am a woman) Dont double dip. Seriously, dont go putting it in the back and then the front because it can give a woman problems down there. The key is to get her super relaxed and super frisky. (ps i agree, talk to her before day of to be sure she is down to try). Heres a suggestion to a good first time scenario: Surprise her a hot bath and let her soak a bit so she feels clean & loved by the gesture. Give her a good thigh massage and or back rub until you know she is chill and relaxed then begin lots of foreplay. Women have to be super turned on & relaxed for anal or it wont go well. Use lots of lube and give her some front action before ending in back. When u switch to back dont slowly enter all the way, slowly TEASE a few times or as long as it takes for her to be super arroused as she was when you were up front. keep her stimulated up front with your hand and while you go all the way or else se could tense up & freak out on you quickly. Focus on giving her a clitoral orgasm while youre getting your anal action so it doesnt get one sided and just incase she doesnt feel much pleasure from anal. 
Hope this helps! good luck & be careful! =D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

